# anesthesia during 64490 or 64493 procedure



## 574coding (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello,
I know that anesthesia is "typically not required" with 64490 or 64493 but what if you do need anesthesia with this procedure?   What code would you use? We have different opinions here in the office. Some think 01992, 01935, 01936 or 00600 or 00630. Does anyone have any information about coding this? Thanks


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 4, 2016)

Since facet blocks and transforminal injections state "with image guidance" and it is required to use image guidance to perform these types of injections, it corresponds with 01936 or 01935 since their code descriptors state image guided.

It would be incorrect to use 00600 or 00630.


----------

